

Moving Changes to Feature Branches After-the-Fact in Mercurial - Nurdok
http://blog.amir.rachum.com/post/39140324119/moving-changes-to-feature-branches-after-the-fact-in

======
idank
It sounds like the author isn't really interested in named branches, but
rather postpone the push of his work-in-progress that's on the default branch.
You don't need anything fancy for that, and certainly not rebase.

Mercurial has so-called anonymous branches, so all he needs to do is 'hg
update' to the commit preceding his work on feature A, start work on feature B
(will result in two heads on the default branch) and then push only _those_
changes by specifying the -r flag to push.

